# Arkansas lawmakers green-light rules for expanded concealed carry measure



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Arkansas lawmakers green-light rules for expanded concealed carry measure


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

How about they start making laws in plain simple English without double speak and confusion.


----------

